# Anyone induce natural miscarriage?



## donnamr3211 (Aug 12, 2006)

I had a sono at 8 weeks and baby was fine. At 10 weeks my midwife couldn't find a heart beat so I had another sono and confirmed baby had died. I am still really sick still with morning, noon and night sickness. I do not want to have to go to the hospital for a D&C or wait weeks for it to happen on it's own. Has anyone in my shoes ever induced a natural miscarriage at home?


----------



## thencamehenry (Jul 15, 2009)

I opted for Cytotec. Not a natural induction, but it got things moving without surgery. I had a pretty easy time with it, though some don't tolerate it as well.

I inserted it vaginally, 2 200mcg pills every 2 hours for 8 pills total. Some doctors prescribe more but I was glad mine went with a moderate approach. The initial event was about 10 hours of cramping, bleeding, and some clots. Then I had period bleeding for a few days and finally had some bad cramps and passed the last if it on days 5 and 6. After that bleeding quickly turned brown and gradually stopped. The whole process took a couple of weeks (only six days of actual bleeding). Apparently that's in the range of normal with miscarriage, medically induced or not.

Two tips: 1. Move around a bit to get things going. I stayed in bed the whole time I had the Cytotec and I think it might have all happened at once if I had been slightly more active. 2. If you moisten the pills with a couple of drops of wafer they stay in and do their job better. My first dose essentially fell out when I went to the bathroom. I think that also kept it from completing that first day.

I'm sorry for your loss. I hope the actual miscarriage isn't too bad. I'm sure some more knowledgable people might be able to recommend some herbs or something more natural but I was satisfied with the Cytotec.


----------



## apmama07 (Nov 22, 2009)

mama. I'm so very sorry for your loss. I was in the same spot recently. Found out at the 8 week u/s that development had stopped and waited to miscarry until 10 weeks. I was desperately searching for natural ways to induce, really scared of having to do a d/c or even cytotec. It's one of those things that you'll never really know if something worked, or if it was just time. Ultimately, I think your body can't really let go until the hormones drop enough. But some things that helped me:

Traditional Chinese Medicine herbs and acupuncture once a week. I had been doing this on and off for months (my sis is an acupuncturist and herbalist), but she made a special blend of herbs to help move the blood and qi. I firmly believe that if nothing else, this helped me to have a very quick and complete loss once it started. I was on them for 10 days before spotting started. It supported my body in clearing out. I wish I'd been able to do acupuncture more than once a week - it was really helpful to get everything moving and also valuable alone/meditation/calming time for me.

Took EPO I think 1500mg spread out over the day to help ripen my cervix and encourage the hormone changes. I was also told my a natural nurse friend that it was supportive of the hormone shift and overwhelming emotions that go with it after miscarriage/delivery, so continued taking it for a couple more weeks.

Took Black and Blue Cohosh tinctures. These you have to be careful with and there's a variety of opinions I came across in obsessive researching. But following relatively low dosages I felt personally ok about it. I took 20 drops each in a small glass of water (it is insanely bad tasting and you have to chug it down, I used a little bite of dark chocolate for a chaser.) I never exceeded 3 or 4 doses/day, and stopped and let my body rest a couple of days before starting vitamin C instead.

Megadoses of Vitamin C. If you search there are several mentions in threads here. I took 500mg every hour to a max of I think 6000. I did this for 3 days before spotting started. (I do think it really worked, but I also think it did only because I'd already done all the other things to "prep" my body). For it to do anything it must be pure C with no bioflavonoids. The bioflavonoids do something to inhibit bleeding, can't remember what it was.....

I also started taking Echinacea/Goldenseal as soon as I found out about demise, to ward off infection. And drank a lot of hot tea, especially RRL. Had dried Shepherd's Purse (an herb) on hand to make an infusion in case of too heavy bleeding (which I made but never needed to use).

Above all, do your research and keep listening to your body, as much as possible. I hope no one reading this will misconstrue anything as medical advice. This is just what I felt comfortable with after reading a lot and what worked for me. A book I found extremely helpful was The Natural Pregnancy Book by Aviva Jill Romm. She has a whole section on miscarriage with a wealth of info.

Thoughts and prayers for you and your baby.


----------



## donnamr3211 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you all!


----------



## EllyMayMomma (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I started cramping at 10 weeks (Dec 23) and cramped through the weekend. Went to the ER on Monday, 10+4 and found out baby had died at 8 weeks. My doctor was fine with me going up to a month to let it happen naturally. I started taking vit c (about 2000mg) and EPO that weekend. I had a verification ultrasound at the doctor's office at almost 12 weeks and started taking Black Cohosh that night to start softening my cervix. I took about 20 drops every 3-4 hrs that evening, stopped for night, and started back dosing the next day. Spotting started that evening. I took the Black Cohosh alone for 48 hrs then took Blue Cohosh with it. I only had to do 2 doses of Blue Cohosh (pill form) 2.5 hrs apart and contractions were regular.

It took 24 hrs from first contractions to passing the gestational sack. I second the suggestion to move around as much as possible. I think that I would have finished sooner if I had not stayed in bed the whole day. But, I had passed many huge blood clots and was starting to pass out when I was up. Probably should have gone to the ER but REALLY did not want to go that rt and DH was home with me keeping a close eye on me and pushing fluids. I would encourage you to have someone home with you, if possible and to have pain pills near by if possible. My doctor told me to take 3 ibuprophen (sp?) when the "cramps" started but O.K.'d heavier pain pills as well.

I did retain a bit of tissue but passed it a week later. It has been 10 days and all bleeding has stopped since I passed that last bit on Sunday.

I also continued to have morning sickness after we found out though it was not as strong as it had been at 8 weeks. I had breast tenderness for many days after as well. It was heartbreaking to have that continual reminder of what was going on. The symptoms will fade as your hormones drop.


----------

